# If you were a pro fighter.....



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

What song would you choose as your entrance and do you have a favorite entrance song from a fighter?

I'd go for something heavy like Megadeth or Slayer.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

p daddy & family


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Easy question

1. Metallica - The ecstacy of Gold 
Or 

The Clincher - Chevelle


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

There are so many songs that I like I would want to use one that I would want to use but people would say I am stealing from Rich Franklin is "For those about to rock" by AC/DC so I will go with another AC/DC song "Hell's Bells"


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

That song from Terminator's soundtrack, it sounds badass.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

New Noise by Refused, but Clay Guida used it when he fought Huerta


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nas feat P Diddy, Hate Me Now,
It was Nate Diaz's theme for TUF finale but I though it would be a fitting tune for alot of fighters.

Lazarus - Enemy and I

Saliva - Superstar

Mudman - Animal


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Seriously I would use Debonaire by Dope. It's from The Fast and the Furious when they are busting Johnny Tran at his house.

As a joke I would use Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? by Culture Club.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

The Legend said:


> There are so many songs that I like I would want to use one that I would want to use but people would say I am stealing from Rich Franklin is "For those about to rock" by AC/DC so I will go with another AC/DC song "Hell's Bells"


Nice! I am a HUGE AC/DC fan. My favorite entrance is Randy Coutures to Back in Black. I would use that song or Thunderstruck. Also:

Stricken-Disturbed

Down with the sickness-Disturbed

Hard Hittaz-3 6 Mafia

Never Scared-Bonecrusher

Some of these songs just make you want to get pumped. Love them for motivation.


----------



## Suffocation (Jun 6, 2008)

*******-Lamb of God.


----------



## Wiggy_ (Jun 6, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn28aGYytxs

Kanye West Stronger 

of the top of my head but if i had a thought woudl coem up with a good one i think..


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

blade techno rave entrance 
prodigy - Spitfire


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Neurosis- Through Silver in Blood

I love the ominous sound of the beggining of the apocalypse.


----------



## Savage8778 (Jun 3, 2008)

My buddies band, 'Deathface' has a song that I actually used as an entrance song at a rather, dare I say 'Honky' event. The song 'Muscles On The Prowess' blew their minds...Listen to about 2 minutes or so before you turn it off.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I would have to alternate between

Slayer's raining blood
Pantera's F#cking hostile 
David Allen Coe's longhaired *******


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I would be a stompy, Chute Box type fighter, and I'd come out to Quasimoto's, "Come on, Feet!"


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Metallica... Damage, Inc. or Battery.

Ooooh... even better, Black Friday from Megadeth.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Papa Roach - Last Resort

Great fighting music


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Water in my Hands - Scars of Life

Hollow - Submersed

Take Her Away - Stemm

Save Me - Damageplan


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

If I was facing somebody I hated I would come out too: I hate everything about you by Three Days Grace.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Iron Man - Black Sabbath (duh)

or 

Machinehead - Bush


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

we takin over - dj khaled


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

the red - chevelle


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok 
Metallica - Die die die 
prodigy Voodoo People
Iron Maiden troopers
ACDC back in black
ACDC TNT 
ACDC have a drink on me


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Helloween's Dr.Stein.
That would be a sight.


----------



## F!ghter (Apr 26, 2008)

ACDC Thunderstruck


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Id come out to Mr.Bungle haha:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv5yUJbZkGA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRQeTvgDRq0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B3ObT8DzgA&feature=related

Or maybe Faith No More : Digging the Grave or
Surprise Your Dead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upWUuByQLxQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmkMRUNK8Q4


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Stricken-Disturbed


I saw someone come out to that last night and get sparked out in like 6 seconds. Had it coming for liking shit nu metal if you ask me.

HWM - It's hard to know


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Haha, Mr. Bungle and FNM are both great.


----------



## Em. (Jun 22, 2008)

My song would be "Aqui no es donde" by Resorte, a mexican metal band.

Here if anybody wants to listen :dunno:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9z1RDy0PgdE


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Slipknot- Pyschosocial

or

Crossfade- Death trend setta


----------



## hoytong99 (Jul 4, 2008)

id use rainbow in the dark by dio


----------



## UFC9688 (May 23, 2008)

Slayer or Pantera


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Are You Dead Yet - Children of Bodom


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

either marlboro man -the Toasters
or
In the mist she was standing-Opeth


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

ive seen many very simular threads

but id pick we takin over - dj khaled

You Aint know - Birdman ft. lil wayne

acually no id Rick Roll everyone lmao


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

"Fight Me" - Xandria. I always thought it would go well with an entrance.


----------



## JB2037 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think if i was a fighter i would come out to: Till i Collapse - Eminem ,50cent , an 2pac remix


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

The Mass by Era
Ameno by Era
Enae Volare Mezzo by Era

That or basically anything that sounds holy and goddish. I can't ever imagine myself coming out to anything heavy or loud, but rather to something peaceful and calming.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

all along the watchtower by Hendrix

or Pure ROck Fury by Clutch


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Mtal Gear Solid II theme. It's truly epic (plus few peaople comes out to video game music so It's original as well).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUHJsU_ooWQ


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It may not be the best song lyrically but it gets the point across.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGYdmx1JBLo


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Walk by Pantera.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

69nites said:


> Walk by Pantera.


Great choice, perfect for an entrance


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Riot by three days grace. "Duality" or "wait and bleed" by slipknot. 
No Actually i think i would go with "Scream aim fire" by bullet for my valentine lyrics like "the only way out is to die" should fire someone up.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Robbie Williams - Let me entertain you


Heard Kalib Starnes were to use it in his next match.


As a clerk at KFC.


----------



## The Dumptruck (Aug 14, 2008)

i come out to house of pain - jump around for my fights.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Murder by Klute.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always liked the song Rampage came out to at either UFC 67 or 71, Can't Be Touched by Roy Jones Jr.

Of stuff that hasn't been used, Duck Down by The Roots comes to mind.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I would definetly have this as my song. It's loud, heavy, and foreign.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZYKSDbwQE


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont like rap but i would us "Its a fight" by three 6 mafia it was used on Balboa for antonia Tarvers entrance


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

Cowboys From Hell by Pantera :thumb02:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

There are SOOO many threads like this but when they show up you might change your entrance song choice. But, I would still come out to Pink Floyd-Run like hell. I especially get pumped up at this part:

"With your nerves in tatters as the cockleshell shatters,
And the hammers batter down your door":thumb02:


----------

